# not booting, INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

## infoport

I can't boot Gentoo now because I get an error after udev starts, that sends a list flying by ending with:

 INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/agetty"

I have searched the forums and found similar errors, but with no solution or one not corresponding to my system.

I installed with the Gentoo LiveCD x86 2006.0, and it WORKED FINE.

Then after emerge --sync and then emerge --update --update -deep--newuse world and a reboot, I am getting this error every boot.

My sources in /usr/src are linux-.2.6.15-gentoo-r1

and my kernel is the genkernel from the CD.

I have NOT configured/compiled the new kernel, only tried to do the emerge --update... above

Now I'm connecting from Ubuntu on the same machine (several distros on it) so I know that it isn't anything to do with the common components, and it is easy for me to edit config files, etc  But something didn't complete enough and Gentoo won't boot properly.

Thanks for your help!

William

----------

## benster

stupid question: is your root partition getting mounted? I.e. is your gentoo fstab correct?

----------

## desultory

Seeing as I appear to have come upon Rome.

Stupid question: does /sbin/agetty exist and is it executable?  Id est, did something remove/cripple/stomp agetty?

Another stupid question: did your new USE flags happen to contain -PAM?  Id est, did you tell portage to get rid of agetty?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

this is not fun and not stupid when you lose runnable system after some fucking updates!!!

have the same problem, but i have not enough time to review system integrity :/

at present time Im thinking that problems with udev

----------

## desultory

Bash[DevNull], I suggest that you do a few things prior to posting:

Find some perspective, keep it.

Shut off your Tourette symbol generator, verify that it is off before you type.

Keep in mind that this forum is for civil discourse, not flaming people for asking questions.

Keep in mind that humor is a useful tool, even if you are in a foul mood.

Keep in mind that no poster in this entire forum owns you anything, even listening.

Enough with the advice, now for the part you appear to really despise: questions.

If you have not checked, how can you know that you have the same problem?

What gives you the impression that this problem stems from udev?

----------

## infoport

 *Quote:*   

> Stupid question: does /sbin/agetty exist and is it executable?  Id est, did something remove/cripple/stomp agetty?
> 
> Another stupid question: did your new USE flags happen to contain -PAM?  Id est, did you tell portage to get rid of agetty?

 

Yes, something has apparently stomped it.

D4MN !  I guess I did tell it to do it then.(pam is in USE statement from install)

I am using the standard USE statement plus a few that relate to my hardware (ATI card, NVidia stuff on motherboard, others from recommended list in install docs)

but I didnt realize that I was hosing the system with that one-- but that was generic from the install wasn't it, or did I add it? I thought that I only added hardware support and kde.

```
         <entry name="USE">

X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 

cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal 

exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd 

gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib 

ipv6 jpeg kde kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng 

motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib 

perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml 

slang soap sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype 

truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU vorbis x86 xml xml2 xmms xsl xv 

zlib
```

Anyway, is there someway to get into the system and resume the updating of it that didn't complete properly?

I guess the first step is to take "pam" out of the USE statement in my saved copy of the install script?

Or is there a way to complete the rest of the tasks to use PAM and not have an issue for agetty?(and other stuff probably too) 

(is this really an Installer forum issue after all? Moderators how do I  change it?)

Thanks,

William

----------

## desultory

Your USE flags actually look alright, the critical part of '-pam' is the '-' (think of '-foo' as 'no foo'), 'pam' is actually what you want, I notice no problems there.

As far as agetty goes the fix should be a simple 'emerge util-linux', though you might want to 'emerge --sync' first.

If re-emerging util-linux does not fix your problem, which is quite possible, the next thing I would try would be 'emerge -aD udev'.

Once you have things working you should have no problems just picking up where you left off.

----------

## infoport

how can I log in to the Gentoo installation to do that?

Is there a kernel boot option that will avoid the problem(and let me login to fix it), or can I do that from the Gentoo 2006.0 LiveCD login shell?

Thanks,

William

----------

## ebichu

You should be able to do it by chrooting from the LiveCD or another rescue disk, as though you were doing a "manual" install rather than using the fancy new installer program.

Something like:

  # start up network (not shown here) for emerging stuff

  # mount Gentoo's root filesystem

  mount /dev/hdX /mnt/gentoo

  # mount anything else you might need ....

  mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

  # Enter chrooted system

  chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

  etc-update

  exec su -

(i.e. set up the network, mount the root filesystem under /mnt/gentoo, mount the proc filesystem under /mnt/gentoo/proc, mount anything else you need, chroot into Gentoo's root filesystem, run etc-update to make sure the environment is up-to-date, exec su - to restart the current login shell to reload the environment (I prefer this to "source /etc/profile").)

You should now be able to run emerge etc. to fix the system.

----------

## infoport

hmm...it seemed like it might work, but after a --sync an attempts to --update,

I got this:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 42) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 to /

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 689: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 692: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 698: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 699: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 700: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 701: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 702: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 703: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 704: rm: command not found

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfil es/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-2 0060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-2006022 7.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.b z2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distf iles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-2 0060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar. bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar .bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.b z2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/ gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-200 60227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.t ar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfig -20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfil es/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gnuconfi g-20060227.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot ope n shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2. Aborting.

l
```

emerge --update , or --deep ---nouse just goves an error, mostly now about sys-man pages

so I dont seem to be able to update from the live cd fully

hmmm...I am going to see if it will boot into Gentoo from grub again....

William

----------

## desultory

To be blunt, fixing this problem is starting to look like more trouble than it is likely worth. While it is possible to revive a system from the condition that yours appears to be in, a reinstall is easier, cleaner and quite possibly faster to complete.

I suggest that you rescue what data you can and start anew, after vetting the hardware as best you are able. Tools that come to mind include memtest86, cpuburn and badblocks, also check your temperatures and voltages and make sure that the data cables inside your computer are routed so as to avoid laying acrost motors and speakers. Paranoid? Me? Why do you ask? Seriously, unless you did something truely bizarre this should not have happened to a sane computer.

Before reinstalling you might want to fsck the partitions this install used, mostly to see how pervasive the corruption is.

----------

